# How to tell boss about colonoscopy?



## suffering

I have a colonoscopy scheduled for 2 weeks from now, and I need to ask my boss for the day off.I really don't want to go into any details about it with my boss, so what should I say if he asks me why I need the day off?


----------



## 14416

Tell him you're having a colonoscopy. Really, so many people have them done he won't think anything of it.If that fails, tell him you're having a medical procedure done, but then that might make him wonder more.Honestly, I think that your best bet is to just tell him you're having a colonoscopy. I really don't think it will be a big deal at all.


----------



## Guest

Thanks to the HIPAA privacy act, you may not have to go into detail.Tell them you have a medical procedure and you'll be out for the day. They shouldn't need more than that.


----------



## suffering

Thanks guys. I emailed him and just said "medical procedure." He didn't even email me back, but I think he would have emailed me if I couldn't take the day off.


----------

